# Anvil substitute,,aka,, big pieces of steel $5-$20  medford Long Island ny



## Silverbullet (Apr 6, 2018)

Tons of steel , even selling 3"x3 3/4" hot roll for $1,00 @
#6550777369
If anyone near south Jersey gets any of this would you get me a couple round stock 6" OD x 5" plus or minus . And a square or rectangular piece as thick as he has.  Ill send PayPal or cash


----------



## FLguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Ya, but mine is a 1910 rail road rail. It says so on it's side. I got it from an iron ore mining operations in upper Minnesota iron range about 50 yrs. ago.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 6, 2018)

Damn that's a haul out there for me. Probably 3 hours , google says 2:04 but it takes me much longer to reach hicksville with all the traffic that NY and LI have. And Medford is like 1 hour past.


----------

